# CPU Temp log



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 19, 2006)

I have temperature monitoring for my CPU, which is just fine, but it has no temperature log so that when I run fullscreen applications (3D Mark, Games) there is no way for me to know what my CPU temp reached for sure.  Does anyone now of any program I can use to get a temp log?  Just something like the one in ATITool would be great.  I know one is in the works for Systool, but as far as I know it hasn't happened yet?  Maybe in the latest version?  Anyway, if anyone can help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## DevilDriver (Jan 20, 2006)

speedfan should do what you want. http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php
it has a log feature in options that will write a log for you and also a chart feature.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jan 20, 2006)

Cool! thanks.


----------

